# NUCA of NWF Hooked on Digging



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry we had to cancel the original date back in June, but the weather just wasn't working with us. We have our fingers crossed that the weather will be on our side this fall! We hope you and your family will come out to fish and have some fun! A catered meal from Sonnys BBQ is included with each enrty, and if you want to bring any guests please just sign them up too so we can make sure we have enough food for everyone! We will have some more great raffle prizes this year, and a lot of good prizes for the kids!
Hope to see you there!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We will be there. Can not wait.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad to hear it! I'll be getting some posters soon, so I'll get you some, and will have the entry packages together soon.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Let me know. Its only 3 1/2 weeks away. Need to get em up and spread the word!!!!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Entry forms are at GBBT and Outcast. Hope to see yall at the weigh in! Its always a good family oriented time!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

tournament has been canceled


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope to gear up a little earlier and get tons of entries next year!! Weather got us this year!


----------

